# Trolling fan speed/rpm



## mark k (Jan 2, 2009)

Trolling fan speed/rpm? I bought a 24 hp trolling fan and i have to run it at such high rpm the noise is unbearable. Can anyone give me ideas about adjustments to my props or is this just the way it is with a trolling fan? Its a honda on a 2072 alweld.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

You'll have to live with it. Fans are NOISY. You should be able to adjust the pitch of the blades to make it more efficient, but it's always going to be loud and frankly obnoctious. Fun and useful, though.

Also... You should really post pics of this boat for us!!!! Sounds like a great setup!


----------

